# Top of the List?



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

So I am currently searching for the right pup and I have contacted a few breeders, telling them what I require, and also telling them that I am looking at other litters as well. I have yet to decide because either the litter is not born yet or that there are others who get first pick, or that they wait until the pups are old enough to assess their temperaments. With a few breeders the police agencies get first pick. 

There's one breeder that I probably personally like the best but then again, there's probably a small chance that I will get the pup that I want because four males have already been booked by the police. The breeder is very transparent and I just really like his dogs for some reason. They also look nice and are proven workers. But of course appearance is not first priority to me, but I do want a dog that works and looks reasonably attractive to me. There's another breeder with great working dogs, but not as good looking, some look ugly to me but they are proven workers. As far as I can tell, no one has first pick on this litter. In the end I will have to pick one of them and I know who is my first choice, but then again, what chance is there that the bitch with have more than four males, and have extra males that suite what I am looking for? 

The breeder I personally like more, I have been very eager to know if his bitch is pregnant and first time I contacted him the bitch was mated two weeks ago. Breeder said they should know about three or two weeks later if she's pregnant. Two weeks later and I email back, asking "hows it going can you tell if she's pregnant yet?", and the breeder says, "not quite yet, give it another 7-10 days then I should know". So I waited exactly ten days and emailed back, asking, "How's she going now, do you know yet?", while also apologizing for pestering the breeder with all the emails. The breeder replies, "Will go in for an ultrasound in two days" and said that he didn't mind my pestering and that it showed that I was really interested and has moved me to the top of the list. 

I generally felt pleased about myself that the breeder didn't think it was pestering and that to him it proves that I am very keen.  It made me feel all fuzzy and warm inside anyway. What does he mean by top of this, though? Does that mean I get first pick? Or was the breeder joking, or just trying to make me feel good? Some of my friends say it's a ploy that breeders do to make customers feel good and to give them money quicker, but I don't think that that was his intention. 

So to other breeders, just curious and wanting to know, what puts people on the top of your list? Is it a deposit? Or the customers eagerness? Or something else?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Not a breeder but first with deposit should be first in line BUT the breeder I use chooses the appropriate pup.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Can't you just email the breeder back and ask what it means? Something along the lines of, "Wow, so thrilled to hear that. Does top of the list happen to also mean first pick? Just curious. Thanks!"


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For me it would mean 1st in line for the puppy that best suits your needs. So, for example, I had two puppies that were exactly the same and two buyers with the exact same requirements and qualifications, the first in line would get to decide first. Or if I had 3 people wanting a male for competion and only one pup I felt would be suitable, the person that was first on my waiting list would get the first option (after looking at their needs and qualifications). For me, it also could mean that even though you were first, no puppy in the litter would fit your goals or be the right pup for you and then you would not get a puppy. at all I have had that happen once.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The puppies I have bought have been determined based on the best fit, not a pick order. Twice I've gotten what I feel is the "best" puppy in the litter despite committing later (or even last) to the litter. In one case, I wanted a more compact, shorter-coupled puppy for agility, so that's what the breeder and I picked. The other people were not picky about conformation or size so I picked out my puppy first. In another case, I wanted a higher drive dog for Schutzhund and other working type training, so despite being one of the last to express interest in the litter, I probably got the best working dog because the others wanted more medium drive dogs as companions or for agility and obedience.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I place the puppies depending on their quality. Who every has the first pick, maybe wants a companion male puppy. I will select from the males that meet the puppy buyers needs. Then, if the second pick is for a working male puppy, I will choose the best working quality puppy for them. So, regardless of whether you are first or third name, on the list, it also depends on what the ones before you are wanting. If not the same type of a puppy, then you'll be getting first pick out of the ones suited for your needs.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  Yeah, I guess a deposit would be a very important factor and with my contact with breeders some think that the first deposit will be the first served. 

While another believes that the matching temperament is more important and does not begin placing puppies until they are 7 weeks and their temperaments will be tested. I chatted with the latter breeder and asked "how do you place the pups? Do I give you a deposit and you pick for me?", mind you, that litter was only a week old. That breeder vehemently said that they didn't do that as there was no way to match me up with the pup I wanted, and told me to wait another six weeks. 

It's very interesting how everyone does it differently. Another breeder would place top priority for sports homes over pet homes.

Yeah, will send an email back, Kahrg4. Probably the police would be more important because they were asking first and they would offer a good working home.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

who did you choose to go with?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am an odd ball of a breeder. I do not take deposits. If you came to me and said, "I am looking for a good family companion that I can also do agility with", then, if there was a suitable puppy you would have first option of that puppy even if the puppy was pink and you wanted blue. LOL 

My C litter I had a ton of people wanting boys. I got one boy. One person was willing to go with a female. 5 of the pups were suitable for IPO, but each had a slightly different personality and drive level. I kept the pick female (pick for me) and then I matched up the other 3 females with the right buyers depending on their level of experience. The male was given to a friend that needed a dog to work. In this case there really wasn't a first choice, second choice, etc. All 4 females were suitable (3 were titled) so it depended a lot on the future owner. I know one of the people really wanted the female I kept back and was upset that when I decided not to keep her that I didn't give her the choice. I knew the puppy and new the handler and they were NOT a good match. 

My F litter I had one pet person who really wanted a dark black/tan or a black male. No black puppies and the dark b/t male was not suitable. He is very happy with his black sable pup. He was actually the first person to contact me, but I would not send him a pup that wasn't suitable and would have been way more dog than he wanted.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm pretty much the same , no deposits, no claims. No promises till I have the pups and they are old enough for me to get a good feel of their potential and how they should be placed. 
You can come and visit as many times as you want but you can't pick one. They have to fit.

When I breed there is a reason which is not just to have a number of pups to have available. I will make my picks to hold back for the reason of that litter.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I had a person tell me it was unfair that I got first choice of the females. I told him that I breed for myself and not just to sell puppies. I have kept back a female from every litter and sometimes males until they are older.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I had first pick of Rorie's litter...and as I was going to pick her up the breeder decided to keep one of the females -my friend who is also a breeder told me that the breeder always gets first pick--I saw Rorie's litter mate a year later and I have always been really glad I ended up with Rorie-her sibling probably has better structure -but think Rorie has more personality!


----------



## pr3dict (May 12, 2014)

So what happens to the person who is last in line? Do they just get what is left? In terms of quality and fit if there are 4 puppies, and everyone wants a "high drive puppy" do the 1-3rd people get the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd highest drive and the 4th person just gets whatever? 

Just curious because I was the last person to get on the litter I am on now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Speaking for myself, if I felt the pup wasn't suitable then I would tell the person or let them make the choice. I want my buyers happy because that means the puppy will be happy and have a forever home.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

carmspack said:


> who did you choose to go with?


Have not fully decided yet but did decide to sit out on the breeder that wanted a deposit straight away. They are three weeks old now and all but one girl has had a deposit put on them. I'm sure the breeder knows what they're doing but I don't understand how you can tell their temperaments when they are so young. 



pr3dict said:


> So what happens to the person who is last in line? Do they just get what is left? In terms of quality and fit if there are 4 puppies, and everyone wants a "high drive puppy" do the 1-3rd people get the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd highest drive and the 4th person just gets whatever?
> 
> Just curious because I was the last person to get on the litter I am on now.


That's what happened with my previous dog. I was the last to pick and there was only one dog left although when I did view the litter there were other pups that I preferred but the breeder assured me that he would be good. To be honest, wasn't 100% satisfied but over some time I grew to love him. :wub:


----------



## pr3dict (May 12, 2014)

That's what happened with my previous dog. I was the last to pick and there was only one dog left although when I did view the litter there were other pups that I preferred but the breeder assured me that he would be good. To be honest, wasn't 100% satisfied but over some time I grew to love him. :wub:[/QUOTE]

are you 100% now lol?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My breeder didn't choose my dog for me, but she narrowed it down to three suitable choices for me and I got to pick from those


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, he was a very friendly, energetic and healthy dog. :wub: Was a bit of a wuss when we started out, but all the socialisation helped him out a lot. He always had a very dopey expression, nothing serious or fierce like some shepherds I've seen. 

But OMG, the expression he had when he could not find his ball was priceless! It always made me cry with laughter. :rofl:


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

This. Exactly what he looked like when he didn't know where his ball went. Eyes vacant and tongue half drooping out. 

Not my photo, and my boy was a long coat.


----------

